# Decoder for lighting bombardier bi-level



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a question and hope someone can help me clear it. I'm planning to install lights in my HO scale bombardier bi-level coaches using LED strips. Which decoder is the best for this project? I need something affordable and able to power up all the LEDs in the upper and lower floor. Any advice will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you use a bridge rectifier, the LED's will stay on no matter the direction. It workes even with the square wave AC power at the track. Way cheaper than a decoder.

Or use a simple light and motion decoder. a Z gauge Digitrax would work. Just use the lighting functions.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks! I googled bridge rectifier but cant find one that fits model trains. Are there any examples which i can follow?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

any small bridge rectifier will work, something around pencil diameter size will be easier to fit in... ebay search ..1A bridge rectifier .. turned up 150 results, at the top was 50 pieces for six bucks... they are cheap ... if your cars are not already set up with power pickup on the trucks, you will have to add those, and metal one side insulated wheelsets as well..


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Tq for the info!


----------

